# Chain Catcher for 2012 Madone 5.9



## jst1960 (Jul 25, 2010)

I’m looking to install a chain catcher on my 2012 Madone 5.9, Di2 braze on with compact crank. I have had no issues with chain drop, but I want a chain catcher for peace of mind. I have been looking at the K-Edge Pro, but I would like to hear what other folks with this bike are using.


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

Using the original K-Edge on my 2011 Madone 6. 

Haven't had any issues yet with a *chain drop*. Note that a chain catcher doesn't prevent *chain suck*.


----------



## jst1960 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for catching that, kookie! I have edited my post. 

I like the mount of the K-Edge Pro, due to the idea of not having to loosen the derailleur to make an adjustment, once it has been installed.


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

have the k-edge too on my 6 series. just make sure it's mounted correctly. As dumb as it sounds, mine was not installed by the shop properly. They left just enough room for the chain to be sucked in and I couldn't pull it back out. Once I re-installed it's worked really nice. Sort of a weird feeling when it drops and finds it's way back - but the K-edge works nice - I would recommend.


----------



## jst1960 (Jul 25, 2010)

I have ordered a K-Edge Pro and my LBS will be installing it. I would install it myself, but I don't want to take a chance on getting the derailleur out of adjustment.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

When you get your bike back make sure the shop has properly adjusted the 'support bolt' , sometimes referred to as the 'rotation angle adjustment screw' on your derailleur. I swear 90% of the Di2 bikes that I see from other shop were built w/o the screw ever being touched.


----------

